# The Island of Bali - Earth's living paradise!



## ronabali (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## rumah (Jan 3, 2012)

nice capture brother, keep on rocking :cheers:


----------



## liyucmh (Jul 1, 2011)

*wow*

wow so cooooooool, I like this very much:lol:


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

I love Bali and I have been there several times. But isn't this the wrong Forum (Cityscapes and Skyline Photos!) for this kind of photos?

If you like, you check my Bali Photos:

Bali 2009
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=897132&highlight=

Bali 2010
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1253713&highlight=


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bali - Indonesia*










An island and the smallest province of Indonesia, and includes a few smaller neighbouring islands, notably Nusa Penida. It is located at the westernmost end of the Lesser Sunda Islands, between Java to the west and Lombok to the east, and has its capital of Denpasar at the southern part of the island. Bali is believed to be Majapahit Empire's living remnant.

With a population of 3,890,757 in the 2010 census, and currently 4.22 million the island is home to most of Indonesia's Hindu minority. According to the 2010 Census, 84.5% of Bali's population adhered to Balinese Hinduism while most of the remainder followed Islam. Bali is also the largest tourist destination in the country and is renowned for its highly developed arts, including traditional and modern dance, sculpture, painting, leather, metalworking, and music. A tourist haven for decades, the province has seen a further surge in tourist numbers in recent years.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kuta, Bali* - Before the tourism arrives in Bali, this is just a sleeping small fishing town of 8000 people. Due to its strategic location which is close to the main airport, the town face rapid modernization and development as well population growth, this town is now Bali's entertainment center along with neighboring Seminyak.









Kuta Beach by Ed Johnson, on flickr









Rue a Kuta by Ir Zil, on flickr









Kuta Street by Made_bagus94, on flickr









Kuta Street by Made_bagus94, on flickr









Bali Paradise









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ogoh Ogoh ceremony before Hari Raya Nyepi day* - A doll that ressemble demonic creatures are made days before Nyepi celebration, during the celebration (which is a day before Nyepi) the dolls are carried around town to scare away evil from Bali and later burned.









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kuta, Bali*









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Legian Street, Kuta, Bali*



Balaputradewa said:


> *Jalan Legian*
> *Kuta, Kabupaten Badung*





Balaputradewa said:


>


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ubud, Bali* - Bali's art capital, used to be a quiet town populated with artistan and surrounded by rice terraces field. Today the town is facing a level of development that is almost as fast as Kuta.









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ubud. Bali*









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ubud, Bali*









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Denpasar - Bali's Capital City* - Formerly the seat of Denpasar Kingdom in Bali before the city were razed by the Dutch, the king of the city refuse to submit to the Dutch. The King and around 1000 of his subject killed themself in the palace in an event that is called "puputan Badung" (Puputan is a Balinese tradition of mass ritual suicide) , the site is now called "Puputan Square" with Margarana monument standing in the heart of the city. Due to its location in central Bali, the seat of government were moved to Denpasar from SIngaraja after independence. Unlike Kuta, this city remains untouched from tourism development.









Panoramio pic of Puputan square









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Denpasar City*









source









source









Galungan Day celebration









Galungan Day celebration









Nyepi Day preparation


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Denpasar City*









source









panoramio









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Denpasar City*









source









source









source









source









source









source









source

all flickr by Jean-Claude WINCKLER


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Singaraja, Northern Bali's Main City* - Singaraja is the old seat of government of the Dutch East Indies in Bali, traces of colonial old shohouses, warehouses and Chinese migrants are visible. Today the city remains as the north's main port and as one of the most untouched city from modernization.









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Singaraja*









source









source









Buddhist Temple with Balinese touch









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Singaraja*









source


















source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

ayodya hotel at night by Harrypwt, on flickr









ayodya hotel by Harrypwt, on flickr









carts in kuta by Harrypwt, on flickr









D71_6394


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

gate to taman ayun by Harrypwt, on flickr









private pura / worship building by Harrypwt, on flickr









taman ayun landscape by Harrypwt, on flickr








by Harrypwt, on flickr
pura at taman ayun


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

happy couple by Harrypwt, on flickr









daily ritual by Harrypwt, on flickr









kuta beach by Harrypwt, on flickr









stay healthy by Harrypwt, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Face Into Fire by Atwater Village Newbie, on flickr









Fire Dance by Shambolic21, on flickr









carts in kuta by Harrypwt, on flickr









Buta kala by Harrypwt, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

white statue ... on my way to airport by Harrypwt, on flickr









balinese statue by Harrypwt, on flickr









kuta from distance by Harrypwt, on flickr









old vespa  by Harrypwt, on flickr









my small branch by Harrypwt, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Green jungle by Lena Volckaerts, on flickr









Rice terrace by Lena Volckaerts, on flickr









IMG_9591 by Jackie, on flickr









IMG_9610 by Jackie, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

IMG_9408 by Jackie, on flickr









IMG_9409 by Jackie, on flickr









IMG_9802 by Jackie, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

IMG_9798 by Jackie, on flickr









IMG_9731 by Jackie, on flickr









IMG_9862 by Jackie, on flickr









Streets near Kajane Peliatan Ubud Bali


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Art capital by felicano79, on flickr









Spying by felicano79, on flickr









Curious eyes by felicano79, on flickr









Bali, UBUD, Rural street in ubud by m. muraskin-bali by felicano79, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

main street buildings Ubud Bali (7) by podiceps60, on flickr









Streets near Kajane Peliatan Ubud Bali (21) by podiceps60, on flickr









Streets near Kajane Peliatan Ubud Bali (19) by podiceps60, on flickr









it's always a balancing act on the streets of Ubud by rob eroh, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

DSC00184 by McNamara7, on flickr









DSC00188 by McNamara7, on flickr









DSC00191 by McNamara7, on flickr









The gate guardian by rob eroh, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

A touch of Mexico in Ubud (182) by podiceps60, on flickr









Traffic jam for cars not bikes shopping Ubud (180) by podiceps60, on flickr









Streets near Kajane Peliatan Ubud Bali (11) by podiceps60, on flickr









Streets near Kajane Peliatan Ubud Bali (4) by podiceps60, on flickr









Ubud Street by Aaron Geddes, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

returning from an event at a temple in Ubud by rob eroh, on flickr









Kuta by Josh Ormes, on flickr









kuta by yiu, on flickr









Kuta by HZimage, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nusa Dua beach by Josh Ormes, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Entrance to Kuta beach, Bali by Rudi Theunis, on flickr









Surfers on Kuta Beach, Bali by Rudi Theunis, on flickr









Surfers on Kuta Beach, Bali by Rudi Theunis, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jalan Legian (Legian Street) by Rudi Theunis, on flickr









Jalan Legian (Legian Street) by Rudi Theunis, on flickr









Jalan Legian (Legian Street) by Rudi Theunis, on flickr









Jalan Legian (Legian Street) by Rudi Theunis, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Denpasar Market by Claire H., on Flickr









Denpasar Market, Indonesia by Laurence, on Flickr









Badung Traditional Market









Flower Stall on the Street by Mattview, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

anggaramahendra_bali_gajahmada street 2013









street shrine









Denpasar Street Scene









street, denpasar, bali


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ready Steady Gooo.









Never Say Old To Be A Champion









PICT4348









Soccer and Sunset


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bali Women









Memukur









DSC_0130


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

in_the_streets_of_Bali_7 by Stefan Bernsman, on Flickr









in_the_streets_of_Bali_8 by Stefan Bernsman, on Flickr









Family house by krisdv, on Flickr









Tanah Lot Temple 'Land in the Sea', Bali, Indonesia by in4fus, on Flickr


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ubud*

Lotus pond at Puri Lukisan museum.










Man at the river Uos.










Paddy field at sunset light.










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ubud*

Pura Gunung Lebah.










Monkey Forest.










Friendly creature.










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pura Besakih*

^^ Thank you christos, I'm glad you like them!  Some more pics of Bali, Pura Besakih, the Mother Temple on the slopes of the volcano Gunung Agung.










Beautiful decoration during Pagerwesi-festival.



















All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pura Besakih*

More pictures of Pura Besakih during Pagerwesi-festival.




























All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

wow, I didn't know Bali has so many beautiful temples! Very nice architecture, seems like a good place to visit


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Bali Bird Park*



























Pics taken by me


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

thanks for you all from any countries that already shared pictures of Bali 

here are some photos of mine in Tanah Lot temple:













ps: don't be too long too see those faces if do not want to nausea :nuts:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Pics taken by me


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Pics taken by me


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Pics taken by me


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ thanks for the wonderful picture and visit to my home... im missing home already...


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

kevo123 said:


> ^^ thanks for the wonderful picture and visit to my home... im missing home already...


where are you know mate



Spurdo said:


> wow, I didn't know Bali has so many beautiful temples! Very nice architecture, seems like a good place to visit


yes it is 
:lol:


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gunung Batur and Lake Batur*

^^ Great pictures of that monument, thanks for sharing 



renshapratama said:


> here are some photos of mine in Tanah Lot temple:


^^ And also great pics of Tanah Lot, especially with your funny faces 

Some pics of the Gunung Batur, a volcano inside a big caldera.










Little village at Lake Batur.










Aquaculture at Lake Batur.










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pura Ulun Danu Bratan*

Pura Ulun Danu Bratan at Lake Bratan, 1200m above sea level.










Fisherman at Lake Bratan.



















All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pura Puru Sada, Mengwi*

Pura Puru Sada in Mengwi, central Bali. To the right Kori Agung, the gate to the inner courtyard, to the left the Meru-tower.










Detail of the Meru.










Thrones inside the inner courtyard.










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Penglipuran*

The following pictures are taken in the village of Penglipuran, a living museum near Bangli.










Wonderful decoration in front of the temple.










Penglipuran main "road".










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Robbi said:


> ^^ Great pictures of that monument, thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> ^^ And also great pics of Tanah Lot, especially with your funny faces


thank you, even i don't know that is a compliment or ... :lol:

i will try to upload more photos after doing end of the semester test


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Sanur*

^^ It was meant as a compliment, of course!  And it would be cool to see more of your Bali-pics if you have time. These are the last ones I have, for more pics I'd have to visit again... 

A hindu ceremony by the sea at Sanur, Bali.




























All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Pics taken by me


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ubud, Gianyar









https://www.flickr.com/photos/msprinls/23720610992/in/album-72157661831312859/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/msprinls/23200868984/in/album-72157661831312859/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/msprinls/23533315480/in/album-72157661831312859/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/msprinls/23533322680/in/album-72157661831312859/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/msprinls/23746523461/in/album-72157661831312859/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/msprinls/23720704632/in/album-72157661831312859/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/msprinls/23200941144/in/album-72157661831312859/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/msprinls/23746601281/in/album-72157661831312859/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/msprinls/23533363610/in/album-72157661831312859/

Sunset in Ubud, Bali [OC][3232x100] by Matt Kirschner, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Rice terrace at sunset by Grant Gardner, on Flickr

Mr. & Mrs. Morawala / Photo Tour by Agra Photography, on Flickr

Mr. & Mrs. Morawala / Photo Tour by Agra Photography, on Flickr

2015-09-27-Bali-263 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

Ubud, Indonesia by RealCamShaz, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

DSC01120 by Ronni Steen Hansen, on Flickr

20150811_Ubud street Bali by Damien Walmsley, on Flickr

BALI UBUD - 1 by guillaume christmann, on Flickr

Village Walk by Marc, on Flickr

On my way to the big tree morning market by Arwyn Moore, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/annab...trb-vKmZvW-vKmUPw-vKvfXk-wGSnvg-vKv23g-wE434w

005 Dragon Bridge @ Sacred Monkey Forest Sanctuary, Ubud by ignition187, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/divem...2GL-BxA36J-BxA2WW-BxHsHz-CsNdJC-CsNdhW-BWAugr

Chilling monkey... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr



Fishing village around lake Batur by Daniel Sin, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15297503908/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2393501541/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ismayani/16934216072/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/1083[email protected]/14842327685/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/flywithinsun/14425336741/


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Cathedral of the Holy Spirit, Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia









http://lukasawitristanto.blogspot.com/2014/01/menikmati-bali-sekejap.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6920596408/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukasheri/3219164879/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iszcorner/10219295205/


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Along Jimbaran Bay by Daniel Smith, on Flickr


Nusa Lembongan by Scott Pham, on Flickr


bblayu190616-2697 by pieter heres, on Flickr


Colorful Canoes ready to rent at Pandawa Beach. Bali. #Bali #Indonesia #Pandawa #Beach #Canoe #Travel #Nature #Landscape #Panorama #ocean #wave #surf #vsco #vscocam #Pentax #WonderfulIndonesia #natgeo #lonelyplanet #cnnireport #SuwandiCPhoto #SuwandiChand by Sraddhaputra Chandra, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Dewa Ruci Underpass


by beritabali.com

Garuda Wisnu Kencana (GWK) Cultural Park 


Bali Sepi..? Idul Fitri malah makin rame. Dan foto disini selalu gak pernah sepi, katanya sih. Tapi ini saya sepi-sepi aja. Inspired from @followmeto @muradosmann #followmeto #bringyouto #bawakamuke #bali #GWK #GarudaWisnuKencana #thebalibible #Indone by firda_za, on Flickr


HH5A7365-Edit by Jarmo Pertman, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Ulun Danu Panorama by Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr


Tanah Lot by Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Ayana Resort and Spa Bali Indonesia - mohdaftab1 by tofoli.douglas, on Flickr


THE GREAT OCEAN by Dicka Ma'arif, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Ngurah Rai Airport, _Bali_









originally posted by maleina


----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

Exotic show in Bali





Uluwatu, Bali


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

, on Flickr


Bali Photos by Kitson Kelly, on Flickr


ayana-resort-bali-1920x1080 by ビッグアップジャパン, on Flickr


Delphi Rock Lounge - Bali by Ridwan Junus, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Bali-P140129 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

Bali-P140133 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

edit


----------

